

Google Relies On Akamai To Stream YouTube Live; 700,000 Concurrent Viewers - gaz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/22/google-relies-on-akamai-to-stream-youtube-live-700000-concurrent-viewers/

======
timcederman
Kind of wish I'd gone today, but the ridiculous thing was if you got tickets
(which I did), they weren't guaranteed for entry. It was first come first
served for getting inside. They didn't even give an indication of how
overbooked it was... It ended up being a three-tier lottery.

------
kirse
It's awesome to see that YouTube's comment section still remains as funny as
ever even when they're streaming live:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/11/youtube...](http://www.techcrunch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/11/youtubelive1.jpg)

Seriously, some of the funniest things I've ever read come from the minds of
YouTube-video commenters. This one's not a great example, but still...

